# What do (does) ICD1.tmp & ICD2.tmp do?



## imadat (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm running Norton and am trying to do a virus check, and it won't scan those files. What are they? What do they do? Can I delet them? 

Thanks In Advance for your replies.

Victor


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Everything* that has a .TMP extension can be deleted.

Go into Start - Find/Search - All Files And Folders, select the hard drive to look in, then delete everything under:

*.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.*

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.*


----------

